# Zu hohe Temperaturen für Störe (Sterlets)



## Mr Brain (16. Juli 2007)

*Hallo liebe Störbesitzer!*

Aufgrund der steigenden Temperaturen wird auch mein Teich immer wärmer (bis zu 28 grad an der Oberfläche). *Meine Frage deshalb ist ob meine zwei Sterlets mit diesen Temperatuen klar kommen und sie keinen Schaden nehmen?* Ab und zu versuche ich das Wasser mit Eisbrocken zu kühlen, aber auf dauer bringt dies nicht allzu viel. Außerdem habe ich insgesamt 5 Auströmersteine mit je 5Watt angebracht, die für einen hohen Sauerstoffgehalt sorgen. Bisher machen meine __ Störe noch keinen kränklichen Eindruck und Verhalten sich ganz normal und fressen mehr. 
*Eine weitere Frage ist, wann man erkennen kann, ob die Störe die Hitze nicht vertragen ?*


----------



## marc (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zu hohe Temperaturen für  Störe (Sterlets)*

Hallo!

Die Frage ist,wie tief ist dein Teich und wie hoch ist die Temperatur in den tieferen Bereichen?
Das mit den Luftsteinen ist ansich schon eine gute Sache,um mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser zu bringen,gerade nachts!
Allerdings sollte man die Steine nicht zu tief hängen,damit das kühlere Wasser in der Tiefe nicht durch die Umwälzung erwärmt wird.
Deine Sterlets sollten Wassertemperaturen bie ca 25°max auf Dauer aushalten,jedenfalls solange genug Sauerstof im Wasser ist.
Wird die Temperatur zu hoch,und der Sauerstoff zu gering,werden sie sich erst aphatisch verhalten und dann ersticken!


----------



## Seerose (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zu hohe Temperaturen für  Störe (Sterlets)*

Hallo Mr Brain!

Es ist ein Trugschluss, dass man mit Auströmersteinen Sauerstoff ins Wasser bringt. Im Gegenteil, durch die erhöhte Wasserbewegung wird der Sauerstoffüberschuss, den Wasserpflanzen bringen, durch die hohe Wasserbewegung aus dem Wasser herausgetrieben. Das sind dann die Bläschen, die man an die Wasseroberfläche steigen sieht. Besser ist geringe Wasserbewegung, dann hält sich der Sauerstoffüberschuss länger im Wasser.

Auch Wasserspiele bringen keinen Sauerstoff in das Wasser, sondern genau umgekehrt.

Liebe Grüße
Sabine


----------



## thaldor (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zu hohe Temperaturen für  Störe (Sterlets)*



			
				Seerose schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mr Brain!
> 
> Es ist ein Trugschluss, dass man mit Auströmersteinen Sauerstoff ins Wasser bringt. Im Gegenteil, durch die erhöhte Wasserbewegung wird der Sauerstoffüberschuss, den Wasserpflanzen bringen, durch die hohe Wasserbewegung aus dem Wasser herausgetrieben. Das sind dann die Bläschen, die man an die Wasseroberfläche steigen sieht. Besser ist geringe Wasserbewegung, dann hält sich der Sauerstoffüberschuss länger im Wasser.
> 
> ...



hi,

dann würd ich mal gerne wissen wie man nachts sauerstoff in den teich bekommen kann, wenn belüfter+ausströmer den sauerstoff reduzieren und pflanzen nur tagsüber produzieren und nachts sauerstoff verzehren ?!? 

die luft (3/4 stickstoff, 1/4 sauerstoff) die durch die ausströmer geht enthält u.a. sauerstoff und dieser löst sich im wasser, es wird sich gewiss nicht alles lösen aber zumindest mehr als dadurch ausgetrieben wird.....ansonsten müssten meine koi schon alle tot am boden liegen.

mfg


----------



## stu_fishing (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zu hohe Temperaturen für  Störe (Sterlets)*



			
				Seerose schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist ein Trugschluss, dass man mit Auströmersteinen Sauerstoff ins Wasser bringt. Im Gegenteil, durch die erhöhte Wasserbewegung wird der Sauerstoffüberschuss, den Wasserpflanzen bringen, durch die hohe Wasserbewegung aus dem Wasser herausgetrieben. Das sind dann die Bläschen, die man an die Wasseroberfläche steigen sieht. Besser ist geringe Wasserbewegung, dann hält sich der Sauerstoffüberschuss länger im Wasser.
> 
> Auch Wasserspiele bringen keinen Sauerstoff in das Wasser, sondern genau umgekehrt.




sorry..aber das ist wirklich ein Schwachsinn!

zu deiner Frage Mr. Brain:

Ich halte seit 6 Jahren verschiedenen Störe im Gartenteich (und im Fischteich).
Solange genug Sauerstoff vorhanden ist sind Temperaturen bis 28° kein Thema. Sollte zuwenig Sauerstoff im Wasser sein werden sie zuerst apathisch und ersticken danach irgendwann.
Bei mir hat bis dato der Wasserfall zur Sauerstoffanreicherung gereicht, aber ich habe inzwischen um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen einen professionellen Belüfter aus der Fischzucht mitgenommen!

LG Thomas

PS: Meinen größeren Sterlets werden demnächst zu den Waxdicks und Baeris in den Fischteich übersiedelt und Kleinere werden nachbesetzt- ich hoffe in den nächsten Jahren mit Vermehrungsversuchen zu beginnen


----------



## Armin (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zu hohe Temperaturen für  Störe (Sterlets)*

Ahoi,

es ist schwierig bei 28° Cels. Wassertemperaturmit Blubbern Sauerstoff in den Teich zu bringen. Die Sauerstoffsättigung ist temperaturabhängig, je niedriger die Temperatur um so mehr mg./l. O2 bei 100% Sättigung.
Ansonsten sind die natürlich immer noch besser als gar nix. Mit dem SK kann man auch über 100% Sättigung erreichen, wenn der reine Sauerstoff mittels eines Reaktors eingbracht wird.
Ich würde mir bei Ebay einen Sauerstoffkonzentrator ersteigern.

Gruß Armin


----------



## LarsD (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zu hohe Temperaturen für  Störe (Sterlets)*

Hallo Thomas,



			
				stu_fishing schrieb:
			
		

> sorry..aber das ist wirklich ein Schwachsinn!



NEIN!!! Erst nachdenken, dann solche Sätze posten! 

Ob Belüftung, Bachlauf, Fontäne & Co. Sauerstoff ins Wasser bringen oder eher austragen, ist ausschliesslich eine Frage des Niveaus, auf dem sich die *O2-Sättigung* bewegt. Bei einer O2-Sättigung von 100% herrscht Gleichgewicht zwischen dem O2-Gehalt des Wassers und dem O2-Gehalt in der Luft. Sobald Algen/höhere Wasserpflanzen in so einem Teich Sonne sehen, heben sie die O2-Sättigung durch die Produktion von reinem O2 an. Wird dabei die "Grenze" der 100% "Sättigung" überschritten, geht an der Wasseroberfläche O2 an die Atmosphäre verloren. Dieser Verlust wird um so grösser, je mehr die Wasseroberfläche bewegt wird. 

Merke! 

O2-Sättigung < 100% -> Belüftung bewirkt O2-Eintrag
O2-Sättigung > 100% -> Belüftung bewirkt O2-Austrag

Die unsinnige Annahme, mit Belüftung würde man immer O2 ins Wasser bringen, sorgt regelmässig für qualvolle Verhältnisse in Teichen. In einem vernünftig besetzten Teich wird Belüftung nur in den Abend- und Nachtstunden, sowie bei dedecktem Himmel nötig sein. Das Ganze lässt sich mit Hilfe von O2-Messungen recht gut verfolgen und einschätzen. Dabei gilt immer, dass jeder Teich sein eigenes O2-Regime hat. Allgemeine Aussagen sind deshalb immer fragwürdig. 

Viele Grüsse 

Lars


----------



## chromis (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zu hohe Temperaturen für  Störe (Sterlets)*

Hi,



> dann hält sich der Sauerstoffüberschuss länger im Wasser.


wobei ein Überschuss durchaus nicht wünschenswert ist, teilw. sogar gefährlich für die Fische werden kann.
Der optimale Sauerstoffgehalt ist von der Fischart abhängig, liegt aber niemals so hoch, dass ein Überschuss an Sauerstoff vorhanden sein sollte. Gerade Karpfenfische kommen mit relativ niedrigen Sauerstoffwerten prima zurecht. 

Wenn das Wasser zu warm wird, dann lassen sich auch mit Ausströmern oder sonstwie erzeugter Wasserbewegung keine höheren Werte mehr erreichen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## stu_fishing (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zu hohe Temperaturen für  Störe (Sterlets)*

Hallo Lars!

Damit hast du zwar recht - nur:
In welchem mit vielen Fischen besetzten Gartenteich erreicht man eine Sauerstoffsättigung bzw Übersättigung?!?!
Und selbst wenn eine Übersätttigung vorhanden ist es eigentlich egal ob diese jetzt mit einem Belüfter wieder auf Sättigungsniveau gebracht wird oder nicht!

Übersättigung kann aber gefährlich sein, zb bei meinen Forellen haben sich durch Übersättigung (Quelleintritt+ Algen) in den Augen Luftblasen gesammelt. Ich habe die Übersättigung damit bekämpft gründelnde Fische einzusetzetn um den Algen weniger Licht zu lassen. Hat sehr gut funktioniert.

Ich verstehe auch nicht wie Belüfter für qualvolle Stunden im Teich sorgen soll?
Meine Fische scheinen die durch den Schaufelbelüfter erzeugte Strömung zu genießen!


MFG Thomas


----------



## rainthanner (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zu hohe Temperaturen für  Störe (Sterlets)*



			
				stu_fishing schrieb:
			
		

> Übersättigung kann aber gefährlich sein, zb bei meinen Forellen haben sich durch Übersättigung (Quelleintritt+ Algen) in den Augen Luftblasen gesammelt.


 
da bringst du jetzt Stickstoff und Sauerstoff durcheinander.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## stu_fishing (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zu hohe Temperaturen für  Störe (Sterlets)*

Hmm..bei einem Kurs am Institut für Gewässerkunde, Fischereibiologie und Seenkunde hat uns der Wasserchemiker diese Phänomen aber durch O² Übersättigung erklärt- es handelt sich dabei auch nicht um eine Gasblasenkrankheit oder Ähnliches, einzig die Augen der Forellen drückt es dabei heraus.

mfg Thomas


----------



## chromis (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zu hohe Temperaturen für  Störe (Sterlets)*

google hilft:


----------



## LarsD (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zu hohe Temperaturen für  Störe (Sterlets)*

Hi, 

jetzt schmeisst Ihr hier 'ne Menge durcheinander ... Lasst mal das Thema Gasblasen noch raus. Das ist die nächste Baustelle und zu der wird 'ne Menge unausgegorenes Zeug geschrieben. 

Zurück zum O2 im Teich. Selbstverständlich gibt es auch in Teichen mit gutem Fischbesatz eher regelmässig Sauerstoffübersättigungen. Die können sogar ganz erheblich ausfallen. Einfach mal messen, sofern ein Messgerät vorhanden ist. Auch in natürlichen Gewässern sind Sauerstoffübersättigungen eher die Regel. Wieder gilt, einfach mal messen.  

Viele Grüsse 

Lars


----------



## LarsD (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zu hohe Temperaturen für  Störe (Sterlets)*

Hi, 

um mal zu zeigen, was eigentlich normal ist: 







Nette Algensuppe und seit Tagen praller Sonnenschein. Das Wasser brodelt förmlich ... 






Die dunklen Flecken unter der Oberfläche sind Karpfen beim Sonnenbaden. Denen geht es augenscheinlich bestens.  

Viele Grüsse 

Lars


----------

